# I'd like to introduce my Cockatiel! :D



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

hello everyone. I want to introduce my 'tiel. Her name is Yuki and she's a White Faced Cockatiel (http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w390/ChrisAbbot/?action=view&current=IMG_9557.jpg) (http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums.../ChrisAbbot/?action=view&current=IMG_9555.jpg) (http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums.../ChrisAbbot/?action=view&current=IMG_9548.jpg)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is very pretty!


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

She is really adorable!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful bird, but then all tiels are 

Just a tip, when you look at the images you want to post from photobucket, there's a link near the picture that's called an image link, it has little tags on either end of the link. If you copy and paste that into your post here, the images will actually show up rather than just a link.

Hope that makes sense :)

Dave.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

@DaveZ, yes it does. Thanks for the tip


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Super cute! How old is she?


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!  she's 8 months old


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How cute! Good that she's eating veggies, but iceberg lettuce has very little nutritional value. You should get the dark leafy lettuce for her to eat (you can have some too) so she won't just be increasing her water intake. 

Here's the nutritional info for iceberg (high vit K):
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2476/2

And for romaine (good for vit a):
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2475/2

Kale (has just about every vitamin):
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2461/2


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

The iceberg lettuce was just an experiment  I wasn't sure what she likes to eat so I tried several things such as bananas, carrot sticks, apples, and lettuce. She didn't so much as nibble on the others so when she started eating the lettuce I thought it would be a good photograph opportunity.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

She is very pretty. and I really like the last picture she looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She is adorable X x:love


----------

